# Thinking about getting a LGD...



## rwbwfarm (Sep 5, 2011)

We had another hen get attacked this morning (thought we lost her but she has an open wound & is sep. to heal up) about 10 ft. from the house. I didn't see whatever it was but last week it tried to go after another one & my male guinea charged it & scared it off. I saw it partially that time but couldn't tell what it was (just dark tan). DH thinks maybe a bobcat. 
We also have goats, horses, cows, and pigs. My main concern is the poultry & goats. We have 4 Majestic Hounds, my Dobie, and a Border Collie pup but the hounds & dobie chase the birds. We're trying to raise the BC to be used to the critters (luckily he's a laid back one  )
Someone had Anatolian Shepards on craiglist but a moron flagged it before I could get their # (I'll post there about trying to get it). They were already being raised around poultry & goats which is a plus. 
My ?? is what breed would be best? Would the Anatolians work for what we have? We live in NY so the winters can be nasty at times. Just starting to look & figure out what we want to do. I really hate to permanantly lock the birds up. If the field that this keeps coming from was cut (long frustrating story...), I don't think we'd have this problem.
Thanks for any help - I'm starting to worry about the younger goats...


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. I have read that Anatolian Shepards are good for that. Someone on here has one. Good luck.


----------



## rwbwfarm (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you! It was not nice to see a pile of feathers like that but at least she'll be okay. I also forgot to say that I'm looking more towards spring (unless something falls in my lap  ) so I can def. do more research on breeds & hopefully meet some local people who have them.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 5, 2011)

Ever considered a llama?


----------



## watchdogps (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you have secure perimeter fencing? Its a must for an LGD

Tiffany
Roadblock Anatolians


----------



## rwbwfarm (Sep 7, 2011)

As of right now we don't have a perimeter fence which is another concern of mine. A friend of mine has an alpaca that she uses to guard her goats but I think an alpaca/llama would be too big for our pens the way our property is set up. Frustrating in so many ways... A big part of the problem is that the field next door to us is rented by a farmer who is having MAJOR problem & may end up closing up shop. He refuses to let anyone do the fields he rents as he 'might' do them. This field hasn't been done in about 5 yrs... Ticking alot of farmers around here (inc. us) off. That's were most of our problems are is with the field & how overgrown it is. I'd love to have a LGD to help out with everyone but def. want to go about it all the right way.


----------

